
How overcome fear of flying? - Sarahmin
I have a huge fear of flying. I hate it. It scares the living s..t out of me.
======
cimmanom
What about it frightens you?

~~~
injb
This. Although, with no more info to go on from the OP, my suggestion is: take
flying lessons. It helped me a lot.

~~~
Sarahmin
What is OP?

~~~
grzm
original poster

------
ordu
What did you tried already? Did you try CBT?

~~~
Sarahmin
I took sleeping pills, but it didn't work as i was too nervous

